# Got me a new buddy



## naildrvr (Sep 15, 2017)

Got me a new partner today at 2:06pm. Fat little rascal coming in at 9lbs even. He was ready to eat!! Jesse James Carroll.


----------



## oops1 (Sep 15, 2017)

That's aweome:. Congrats


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 15, 2017)

That is awesome indeed !!!!!!  Congratulations to you and your wife and all of the relatives of Master Jesse James Carroll.   

Thanks for sharing this good news with all of us.



You might consider changing the name of your New Thread so that a lot more members here will take the time to get a look at your new son.

Heck, I was expecting a pretty little calf for sure.


----------



## HermanMerman (Sep 15, 2017)

Cheers to you and your son. There is nothing like meeting one of your kids for the first time. Hope your wife is doing well too.


----------



## rospaw (Sep 15, 2017)




----------



## wvdawg (Sep 15, 2017)

Congratulations!  Awesome little buddy!


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 15, 2017)

Awesome news, best wishes to the Momma!


----------



## BornNRaised (Sep 15, 2017)

Woo hoo!  Congrats!!!!


----------



## Moonpie1 (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats Naildrvr! Hope mom and son are doing good!!!!


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 16, 2017)

Thanks everyone. Mama and baby are both doing great. His blood sugar was a little low, but we got it up to par. I'll tell you, women are made out of something extremely tough. She told me a few weeks ago that she was gonna have it natural, no anesthesia!! Well she did it ,but little did we know he was gonna be 9lbs. She did great. The other 3 we're between 7&8 lbs. And she had anesthesia with all 3.


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 16, 2017)

Now that is one tuff lady!!! Congratulations nail!!!!!


----------



## walkinboss01 (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats on the new addition!!


----------



## naildrvr (Sep 16, 2017)

Big sister is taking over


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 16, 2017)

Congrats! Spam grows big, strong young'uns!


----------



## king killer delete (Sep 16, 2017)

Congratulations, pretty baby


----------



## Duckhawk05 (Sep 17, 2017)

Congrats. There is nothing like them! I know it's always said but it's the truth. We just welcomed my first child into the world 3wks ago. They change so fast! My lady thought she was gonna be tough and go natural but after an hour I almost begged her to get the epidural, I'm not sure I would have survived his birth. I was every cuss word, nail scratch and punching bag dummy you could think of....


----------



## snuffy (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations on a fine looking young man.


----------



## JustUs4All (Sep 20, 2017)

Congratulations.  Big sis will be in love with the new one till she learns that dirty diapers soon follow.


----------



## Cmp1 (Sep 20, 2017)

Congrats,,,, good looking son,,,,


----------



## NugeForPres (Sep 25, 2017)

What a precious blessing!  Congratulations to you and your family!


----------



## naildrvr (Oct 16, 2017)

Me and Jesse James is taking it easy


----------



## wvdawg (Oct 16, 2017)

Zonked!   Enjoy the quiet time!


----------

